
10k TowerDefense (JS & Canvas) - shawndumas
http://10k.aneventapart.com/Entry/155
======
WilliamLP
Does it ever stop being news when someone writes any game in JS/Canvas? As a
serious question, how long until we have to judge these games on the same
standards for which we would judge the state of the art in Flash or as a
native iPhone app? Five years?

~~~
JimmyL
My guess is that this wasn't notable/upvoted because it was written in
JS/Canvas, but rather because it was written in only 10K of JS/Canvas.

~~~
jsdalton
Well, there are 184 other apps (and counting) in that contest that fit that
same criterion:

<http://10k.aneventapart.com/>

~~~
shawndumas
yes but this one is very fun...

------
sr3d
I wrote a mini JsDTD (unfinished) last year:

<http://alexle.net/experiments/jsdtd/>

(code is at <http://github.com/sr3d/JsDTD>).

I didn't use canvas, just straight HTML.

Side story: I went to an interview at Zynga and demo'ed it. I think I was able
to impress the guys there, one of them even thought it was done in Flash. It
was just Chrome runs everything so fast. (I got an offer from them but
ultimately decided to not take it :) In my opinion, it's definitely a good
strategy to build some thing cool, then mention it at the end of a job
interview like "by the way, this is what I built". It worked for me.

~~~
endtime
If you don't mind my asking, what did the offer look like? Feel free not to
answer if you'd rather not say.

~~~
sr3d
We never talked about money. They were about to offer me the position as PHP
developer, but I was about to leave the country for a few months while Zynga
needed someone right away. The offer was shelved until I'd be back in the
country a few months later. I got back to the US but I'm bootstrapping my
startup at the moment, so I have not renewed the conversion with their HR.
Zynga is a really cool company. I enjoyed my interview there quite a bit,
getting to know the details about their platform and servers infrastructure --
it was quite fascinating.

------
paulirish
If you like to cheat at games like me.. Set a breakpoint in the minified
jQuery source, follow the callstack back to the game's scope, then set c.W to
something high like 1e9. Now you got lotsa cash monay.

~~~
billybob
Ah, cheating. An integral part of playing games. And one of the benefits of
having the actual code, in this case. Hooray for JS and Canvas.

------
lethain
A couple years ago a friend of mine and I wrote <http://ptdef.com/> which is
canvas/js as well but with randomized maps and pathfinding creeps.

------
keyle
That was very cool. The only thing I'd say would be great on top would be some
8bit chip sounds...

------
BjornW
I agree with WilliamLP: It would really make this a lot more interesting if
the process of the implementation of this game was documented as well.
Nonetheless this is pretty cool especially given the constraints of fitting it
in 10K.

------
poundy
This is what I did after 1 hour! <http://imgur.com/nFjZD.png> you know testing
out the code :)

